# Kangaroo patch.



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Keep the mud from falling behind the wall.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like it works for you. May want to invest in some fibafuse though. Makes little holes like that a cake walk.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I actually used your idea today so thank you saved me from using spray foam which I hate


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The biggest problem I see with this is drying time. You put mud on that heavy it is going to take a while. Fiba fuse is quicker and easier overall. Jmo.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Keep the mud from falling behind the wall.


is this a 1980's patch ...


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

One important detail is to use thick hot mud. Prefill and double. You could use fibafuse or paper. Good for smaller size patches like outlets. And it looks like a kangaroos pouch.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

A better idea would be to use a hot patch


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

That durabond is stronger then the drywall it's self. Rock solid.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've never seen durabond around here. You ask for hot-mud, you're getting usg or proform easy sand.

See if you can't find some usg tuf-set... harder than durabond!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

fr8train said:


> I've never seen durabond around here. You ask for hot-mud, you're getting usg or proform easy sand. See if you can't find some usg tuf-set... harder than durabond!


No durabond? It's great for prefills and one day patching.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Never used tuf set. Looks like it would work as well.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Man im loving the "California" or whatever else its called patch, That's working awesome for me, This kangaroo patch is crazy? It will just break around the edges or be a big bump in the wall when you tape over it again as its two layers of tape, If that's what you do?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> The biggest problem I see with this is drying time. You put mud on that heavy it is going to take a while. Fiba fuse is quicker and easier overall. Jmo.


accelerator +heat gun=problem solved :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

keke said:


> accelerator +heat gun=problem solved :thumbsup:


No amount of heat will dry mud an inch thick quickly. It may look dry on the surface but it will be full of latent moisture that has to go somewhere. Setting and dry are two completely different things. Fiba fuse allows the use of a lot less mud, therefore it will dry quicker.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

cazna said:


> Man im loving the "California" or whatever else its called patch, That's working awesome for me, This kangaroo patch is crazy? It will just break around the edges or be a big bump in the wall when you tape over it again as its two layers of tape, If that's what you do?


This won't shrink or crack around the edges. The dura bond expands. The whole wall gets base coated . And don't worry it doesn't crack and fall off. Stick with what's working for you if you're not confident you can do this don't.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> No amount of heat will dry mud an inch thick quickly. It may look dry on the surface but it will be full of latent moisture that has to go somewhere. Setting and dry are two completely different things. Fiba fuse allows the use of a lot less mud, therefore it will dry quicker.


All patches were ready for base coat next day. Like it or not this does work gaz. If you don't have high strength mud dot try it because bucket mud will not set or dry.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> All patches were ready for base coat next day.


Thats my point. Using fuse and a heat gun it can be taped, base coated, skimed, and sanded in an hour. Done, no need for "the next day".
And btw we have mud that sets harder than a cats head:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> Thats my point. Using fuse and a heat gun it can be taped, base coated, skimed, and sanded in an hour. Done, no need for "the next day". And btw we have mud that sets harder than a cats head:thumbsup:


There was around 15 kangaroo patches, 10 California patches, and 7 large plaster repairs. Also ornamental repairs. I'm on this project for at least a week no rush. All walls and ceilings get skim coated. If you got good hard mud this marsupial patch will work.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

There was around 15 kangaroo patches, 10 California patches, and 7 large plaster repairs. Also ornamental repairs. Sounds like you need a good sledgehammer. What about exterior walls? Do they get reinsulated? Not sure if the R value of durabond but it cant be that much. LOL. Anyway why dont you just demo , blue board then plaster. Its probly less work days then monkeying around with big blowouts and old as **** plaster. Not even gonna get into the wiring and mold issues that could be lurking behind them walls.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Keep the mud from falling behind the wall.


Throw a small piece of rock in there and the mesh acts as your backing :yes: Do it all the time for outlets... my version of a Cali patch


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Lots of good ideas coming through on this thread, I like the California patch because it uses so little mud and does not need coated out much but it is a little slow to set up but its not to bad, You make up for it at the end, Sands back nice too but all these patch ideas work so bouncing ideas around is all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

It seems as though it's time to show you guys the DRYWALL MIKE patch. I'll do one when I get home later. My son kicked a hole in the bathroom wall a couple weeks ago.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

cazna said:


> Lots of good ideas coming through on this thread, I like the California patch because it uses so little mud and does not need coated out much but it is a little slow to set up but its not to bad, You make up for it at the end, Sands back nice too but all these patch ideas work so bouncing ideas around is all good. :thumbsup:


I'm from California and we call it a paper patch? You're talking about cutting the rock from the backside leaving the facepaper long to mud to the existing surface? Why would a guy a half world away call it a California patch just cracks me up!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I'm from California and we call it a paper patch? You're talking about cutting the rock from the backside leaving the facepaper long to mud to the existing surface? Why would a guy a half world away call it a California patch just cracks me up!


Also known as a'' buffalo patch'' or '' Blow out patch''


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I'm from California and we call it a paper patch? You're talking about cutting the rock from the backside leaving the facepaper long to mud to the existing surface? Why would a guy a half world away call it a California patch just cracks me up!


Hahaha, Becouse this guy from the other side of the world was trolling u tube a while back and seen this vid from usg called a California patch.......But from this day forth Mr Willy.............I shall call it the Willy patch :yes: 

But he insulted it at end, Needs a few more coats.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Kfw8M-a0pE


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

cazna said:


> Hahaha, Becouse this guy from the other side of the world was trolling u tube a while back and seen this vid from usg called a California patch.......But from this day forth Mr Willy.............I shall call it the Willy patch :yes:
> 
> But he insulted it at end, Needs a few more coats.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Kfw8M-a0pE


I'm honored.
Interesting that they have a video. I may have done one or two in my day.

Don't forget the S though. Willys

Funny thing though. I went to Seattle to hang my brothers house (26,000' and we ran short) and he brought in some hangars for a weekend in 1994. That was the first time I heard California patch, because we always called it a paper patch. We all don't smoke pot in a park in SF either.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> All patches were ready for base coat next day. Like it or not this does work gaz. If you don't have high strength mud dot try it because bucket mud will not set or dry.


 Well we tried the"kangaroo patch"today on a repo house job that was tore up from the floor up. Anyways it worked very well and we were able to get the finish coat on today as well:thumbsup: ready to sand a spray. We coudnt believe we had never thought of it. After the pooches dried ( 20 min mud approx 30 holes) we scraped them down and taped with fibafuse and 20 min. mud,, turned around and topped them all and went home:thumbsup: Thanks for the tip


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Well there you go, Cheers chris, Might have to try it out someday, Did you use fuse or mesh for the backing tape??


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

mesh for backer and fused over .


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I've done the 'kangapatch' many times, but with fuse for fill and finish. Never thought of using mesh for fill. Good idea.

Oh, and in my neck of the woods we call the Cali patch a butterfly patch.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

:sleep1:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> :sleep1:


Sorry to bore you Mr I use a patch of board and a square of fibafuse and a can of spray glue then coated a few times and im finshed :whistling2:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> No amount of heat will dry mud an inch thick quickly. It may look dry on the surface but it will be full of latent moisture that has to go somewhere. Setting and dry are two completely different things. Fiba fuse allows the use of a lot less mud, therefore it will dry quicker.


I agree with you.....but you know how patch like that has to be done properly


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Sorry to bore you Mr I use a patch of board and a square of fibafuse and a can of spray glue then coated a few times and im finshed :whistling2:


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.642986989081881.1073741854.172599606120624&type=1


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

boco said:


> There was around 15 kangaroo patches, 10 California patches, and 7 large plaster repairs. Also ornamental repairs. Sounds like you need a good sledgehammer. What about exterior walls? Do they get reinsulated? Not sure if the R value of durabond but it cant be that much. LOL. Anyway why dont you just demo , blue board then plaster. Its probly less work days then monkeying around with big blowouts and old as **** plaster. Not even gonna get into the wiring and mold issues that could be lurking behind them walls.


I am very grateful for this project. This is my second project for the Michigan historical society. The new homeowners are thrilled they get to keep traditional plaster walls. Not to mention the thousands it saves. The house has new electrical plumbing mechanicals, lost two ceilings to Drywall. These are the types of jobs I can take a month off after 5 days.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm still unfamiliar with ff.have'nt yet seen the product at any of my suppliers.for any serious patch work I need to do I've always had good results using the 5 ounce mesh I use for exterior stucco.this heavy mesh gives me a great flat surface to coat and finish.very strong sh!t.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

b said:


> I'm still unfamiliar with ff.have'nt yet seen the product at any of my suppliers.for any serious patch work I need to do I've always had good results using the 5 ounce mesh I use for exterior stucco.this heavy mesh gives me a great flat surface to coat and finish.very strong sh!t.


 I was able to get some fibafuse samples at the Vegas show. The guys fell in love with it , me included. Im still not sold on doing a whole job with it but for patches and repairs you cant beat it:thumbsup: The stuff just blends like no other . I told my supplier and now he carries it around 5 bucks a roll


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Chris get yourself some 3' rolls of ff great for big patches mergers of plaster to rock and anything else you need to fix


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

just ff and ap https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...606120624&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

ff so thin you don't need much mud....skim coat it 2 time. no need to mix durabond or 5 min ezsand unless you like to mix :thumbup:


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Philma Crevices said:


> Throw a small piece of rock in there and the mesh acts as your backing :yes: Do it all the time for outlets... my version of a Cali patch


yea 2buck posted some pics some time ago...

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/simple-drywall-patch-taper-2017/


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

if we all did a patch job the same way...you could never say your way is the best:thumbup:
I don't do my ice patch all the time. I like to mix it up sometimes.
my next two jobs I am going old school with durabond and two coats of ez-sand but the steel corners are out and going to use the new tt corner mudset without the I beem:thumbup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Ice, how's the battle with FF on flats and butts? I've started taping allot of my new work with hot mud. Tired of this LW ****rock moving all over the place!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> Hey Ice, how's the battle with FF on flats and butts? I've started taping allot of my new work with hot mud. Tired of this LW ****rock moving all over the place!


thinking about going back to durabond...doing some tests spots with ff on the seams


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree completely Ice! It is extremely frustrating to have a product that you know is an awesome product but is failing because of another products faults.

I believe that durabond and/or paper tape will only mask the problem further down the road.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mld said:


> I agree completely Ice! It is extremely frustrating to have a product that you know is an awesome product but is failing because of another products faults.
> 
> I believe that durabond and/or paper tape will only mask the problem further down the road.


I did a test one day with ap and mudmax glue. I used more glue then it said to, but it made mud that I could not scrap. It was like durabond. So I think I could use ff on my seam if I add glue. what do you think?


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

cazna said:


> Sorry to bore you Mr I use a patch of board and a square of fibafuse and a can of spray glue then coated a few times and im finshed :whistling2:


ice-patch!:whistling2:


----------

